# seachem flourish vs. leafzone



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

I notice there are different lines of flourish. pottasium, excel etc.. and also plain flourish.

How does the plain flourish compare to leaf zone??

thinking of switching to the plain flourish, cause it comes in larger quantities, and dilutes less.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

mashunter18 said:


> How does the plain flourish compare to leaf zone??


 flourish costs more and is harder to find


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

> flourish costs more and is harder to find


actually through big als the 2 liter and 4 liter size is much less then leaf zone







and one capfull treats 30 gallons.

does it work good though??

whats the different chemicals in the 2?


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i didnt know bigals sold it cheaper than leafzone. ive only seen it cost like $ for a 12 or 16 oz bottle


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

I use both flourish and leaf zone. Flourish is a good all around fertilzer withy lots of minerals while leaf zone is potash and iron.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

yeah the flourish is around here,but at petsmart with internet discount, its more then leaf zone.

thanks hoach,

I think im gonna order a couple large bottles from big als, the 2 or 4 liter sizes, just like I order my stress coat gallons.

fyi---one gallon of stress coat does all 6 of my tanks for like 4-6 monthes some with multiple water changes weekly, thats my dechlorinater


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

In the past i used them both.
Now i only use Flourish.Cheaper (if you compare the amount needed per gallon) and with much more nutrients.
It is much more complete than Leafzone!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

> In the past i used them both.
> Now i only use Flourish.Cheaper (if you compare the amount needed per gallon) and with much more nutrients.
> It is much more complete than Leafzone!










sweet, I hope thats the regular flourish your talking about cause thats what I ordered


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i might order one of those 2 or 4 litre thingeys once my leafzone runs out.


----------

